# Rogue cat battering it's way in through sureflap



## Louloos (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi all,

Newbie to the forum and some help / advice please.

We have recently had a sureflap microchip cat flap installed which up until last night has been great. A rather large, possibly male cat, which has suddenly been around and has been trying to get in mainly at night, appears to have succeeded last night as when i went down to investigate the noise, something ran out of the flap & it wasnt our cat!

Has anyone with a sureflap microchip cat flap had any rogue unwanted cats manage to force their way into the house and if so any ideas on what to do next?!

Thank you! :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Best advice? 

Give your new cat a name, get his boolocks off, register him at the vet and send out "It's a BOY" cards.


----------



## Louloos (Aug 31, 2012)

Not a very helpful reply-don't bother oh and why are you on the forum?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

The only thing I can suggest is to wait quietly for him to come in, with a water pistol and as soon as he comes throught the cat flap - GET HIM!! 

Obviously you just want to give him a bit of a fright, not hurt him at all. Hopefully it will be enough to make him realise he is not a welcome guest .

By the way, I think Househens was just joking - your reply was unnecessarily rude.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

It WAS jokingly put, partly so the OP didn't think they were being ignored, as no one had yet answered. However, if I was worried about it being homeless and hungry, I would take it on, and if not claimed, I would desex it, as I have done for easily 40 strays in the last 15ish years, tho rehoming most as giveaways, never more than 6 at a time, and that was milk feedng kittens. I really didn't want another cat after my ancient cat dies, and now have 4, tho in theory, I still hope for a victim for the twins, Bomber Command. I don't think I need lose sleep over Louloos. We clearly don't have a similar attitude to animals that may be in need.

But hugs, Aurelie for defending me. I shall TRY to remember not to reply to louloos again. I'm so old, I do forget, and there are SO many user names. Luckily, I'm so old, I was brought up to refer to lavatories (and loos for short), so HOPEFULLY, a double toilet will stick in my head.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Louloos said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Newbie to the forum and some help / advice please.
> 
> ...


First thing, welcome to the forum. Just a few questions, please. If your cat is female, I suppose she could be attracting this strange cat. I know they call and things but I can't pretend to understand the mating habits of cats. If she is not spayed, it would be wise to get her done, especially if she is going outside. I expect you know that, but just in case. The same goes if you have a male cat; he needs to be neutered.

With these microchip flaps, is it possible that another cat has the same chip in his collar? Again, I'm not very bright about these things but sometimes there is a limit to the amount of codes they put in and you get duplicates. I don't know if this applies in this case.

I don't see how else he could have got in without damaging the cat flap, unless he has followed your own cat inside. That is a possibility.

Not very helpful, I know, but short of getting a dog I am not sure what you can do to stop him so it might be useful to try to discover just why he is coming in.


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

Hi
I'm not sure of the answer either but if it was me, after first ascertaining that the other cat was definitely getting in through the cat flap, would be to contact Sureflap & explain the situation. The flap could be faulty so I would ask for a replacement.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Munchkyns. I would first of all ascertain that your Sureflap cat flap is actually still working correctly by testing it out. If not, could it be the batteries need replacing? 

Perhaps give the inside of the tunnel a thorough clean, to ensure the reflective properties are working 100% as they need to be for the sensor to work.

Assuming the catflap is working correctly, then I can only think what newfiesmum suggested, that the strange cat is getting in when your own cat comes in. This can happen if an *unchipped* cat comes in hard on the heels of one of the resident *chipped* cats. If that is the case it must be frightening for your own cat to be chased in by a large strange male cat

(Btw, just to reassure you it is impossible for 2 cats to have the same numbered chip. The chip registration scheme gives each cat a unique number -- there would be no point otherwise).

I would suggest you begin locking the catflap at night, and keeping your own cat in all night. She will get used to it soon, and it is safer for cats to be indoors at night. It is probably at night, when the house is quiet, the strange cat is likely to try and get in. It may not actually be a stray but perhaps a neighbour's cat who is hungry, or just curious. My neighbour's cat used to come in through the (non micro chip) cat flap at night if I left it unlocked. He was a friendly well-fed cat, just nosey! 

In addition, if you are concerned about the visiting cat's welfare you could ask all your neighbours if the cat belongs to them. If you can trace the owner they might agree to keep their cat indoors at night too. So you'd be doubly secure.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I looked at a lot of reviews before I decided against the sureflap and got the petporte smart flap. The sureflap gives in if a cat bashes hard against the flap. Try it yourself and go outside and bash hardly against it. It will most probably open.

So you can either get a different cat flap or as others suggested, take the cat on or try and scare it off with water.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Nightkitten -- is the Pet Porte much more resistant to being forced open d'you think?


----------



## SureFlap Customer Service (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Louloos,

I'm really sorry to hear that you have experienced a problem with your SureFlap cat flap. We would like to get this problem resolved for you as soon as possible, so please contact our customer service team either by phone: 01234 227158 or email: [email protected].

Kind regards,

SureFlap


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow Sureflap responded how impressive is that!! I think that goes ahead of anyone's customer service I hope the problem can be sorted, please do keep us updated.

As far as the Pet Porte goes mine regularly stands up to extensive attacks by neighbourhood toms and has never given in. (Can't compare to Sureflap - sorry). We got the Petporte as a tom cat had smashed through the locked normal type of cat flap more than once, so he fully tested it as he was convinced it would give if he carried out a violent and sustained attack on it and it didn't.

As we have queens we still get occaisional attempts at forced entry but no-one has succeeded in breaking through it. I don't think it is possible for two cats to be microchipped with the same number as I think that microchips are unique. 

Hope Sureflap can sort it, good luck.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Nightkitten -- is the Pet Porte much more resistant to being forced open d'you think?


Sorry, Chillminx, only saw your question now. The Pet Porte resists other cats bashing against the cat flap. I have seen a few attempts from other cats and it has never ever given in. And one actually tried it for 20 minutes!


----------



## Manoonie (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi, myself and my neighbour have had this problem with the Sureflap chip catflap, even though it does have pretty good reviews online. I was disturbed to the point that I was woken up every night at all hours by the neighbourhood bully cat whacking itself against the catflap from the outside - when it bounced back, he gets his paw/claws under it and opens it...then eats our dear kitties' food. One day, I ROARED at him and chased him up the road - lost all credibility with the neighbours with regards to my sanity, but now I sleep uninterrupted nights and my cat gets to eat her food in peace. With bully-cat owner's permission, I also would have thrown a bucket of water over bully cat if I had had the chance. My elderly neighbours, with the smaller Sureflap chip catflap version have suffered much worse - their bullied cat now disappears for weeks on end because he is so upset by the multiple daily intrusions. They are at their wits' end. I am going to phone Sureflap as per the number above and see if they can do anything...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder if the intruder I'd an entire male? Personally if he is I would quietly get him neutered and keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Zombie thread from 2012.


----------



## Manoonie (Jan 27, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> I wonder if the intruder I'd an entire male? Personally if he is I would quietly get him neutered and keep my mouth shut.


Intruder is already neutered. I have contacted SureFlap and they are going to try some of the useful things like a mustard/water footwell the other side of the catflap. Thank you


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Probably best to start a fresh thread on the subject.


----------

